# Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zu später Stunde,

ich habe nun meinen neuen Mehrkammerfilter aufgestellt und mit Filtermedien wie folgt bestückt:

1. Kammer: Bürsten, ganz dicht gestellt
2. Kammer: Japanmatten, ebenfalls dicht aufgefüllt
3. Kammer: Zeolith
4. Kammer: Bioblocks aus Kunststoff

Was haltet ihr von diesen Filtermedien? Welche sollte ich eventuell ersetzen? Ist die Reihenfolge in Ordnung? Wie dicht sollte ich die einzelnen Kammer bestücken?

Ich hatte vorher einen Biosmart 14000, da konnte ich nicht individuell bestücken.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburch
Michael


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Michael,
die Bestückung passt so schon ganz gut.
Bürsten funktionieren schon, besser zu reinigen geht z.B. ein Siebfilter. 

Das Zeolith würde ich persönlich nun nicht mehr verwenden.
Es kann Schadstoffe binden und einlagern. Diese sollten ab und an dann mit Salz wieder herausgelöst werden.
Als reines Biomedium würde ich da was anderes nehmen wie normale Matten oder __ Hel-X.

Wie dicht du bestücken musst, hängt von deiner Belastung ab. Ist genügend Oberfläche da, kann auch schon mal etwas Wasser dazwischen sein.


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

moin,

So wie Jörg schon sagte, ein Sieb ist leichter zu reinigen und holt mehr dreck raus als die bürsten.

mach doch bitte mal ein Bild vom Filter um zu sehen ob es überhaupt mit einem sieb gehen würde.


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Moin, moin,

ich versuche heute mal ein Foto von dem Filter zu machen. Mit Siebfiltern habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass in der ersten Kammer ein Bogensieb technisch machbar ist. Aber vieleicht kommen ja ein paar Ideen. Oder ich bin erstmal wieder zu beschränkt.

Zu dem Zeolith dachte ich, dass dies hauptsächlich chemisch wirkt und Schadstoffe bindet. Ich habe davon etwas mehr gekauft, da der Hersteller auch sagt, dass es in gewissen Abständen erneuert werden muss.

Als Biomedium fungieren natürlich die Japanmatten und die Bioblocks aus Kunststoff (ähnlich __ Hel-X)

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

hier nun das versprochene Foto von meinem Filter. Er ist noch nicht angeschlossen, nur aufgebaut. Ich hoffe auf Anregungen, welche Filtermedien vielleicht besser geeignet wären.

Und zum zweiten erhoffe ich mir Tipps, wie ich in die erste, leider sehr kleine Kammer (rechts) einen Siebfilter, statt der Bürsten installieren kann.

Danke und viele Grüße aus dem sehr sonnigen Hamburg


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Moin moin,
das Sieb kommt von den Filter und etwas höher.

Das Zeolith bindet Stoffe aus dem Wasser, es kann in einem Salzbad regeneriert werden.
Ein Problem wird das z.B. wenn das im Filter passiert.
Liegt es vorne im Filter setzt es einen Biofilm an und wirkt dann nicht mehr so.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich würde auf alle Fälle einen separaten Vorfilter davorsetzen.

Dann würde ich das Zeolith in ein oder 2 Säckchen packen und auf die Biomedien legen.
So kannst du es auch leicht entnehmen und regenerieren.
In die Zeolith-Abteilung würde ich 2 oder wenn es geht 3 der Japanmatten stellen.
In die freie Abteilung würde ich dann normale Matten mit PPI 10 und PPI 20 nehmen.

Es gibt auch noch andere Varianten:
1) Vorfilter
2) Kammer 1: anstelle der Bürsten eine PPI 10 und eine PPI 20 Matte.
3) Kammer 2: die vorhandenen Biomedien 
Dann das andere Modul umgekehrt montieren:
4) Kammer 3 (große Abteilung): __ Hel-X (oder andere Biomedien)
5) Kammer 4: 2 oder 3 Japanmatten

Da kann man sich spielen mit der Belegung - ich würde auf alle Fälle die Zeolithkammer anders nutzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Es geht also darum, mehr Biomedien in den Filter zu setzen, richtig?


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

...wie kann ich eigentlich die Japanmatten zerschneiden, sie sind sehr robust?

Dann habe ich noch eine weitere Frage:

Um das Wasser ein wenig aufzuhärten, kann ich Kalksteine in den Filter legen oder bringt das nichts?


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Das A und O ist ein Vorfilter - wenn du den nicht willst solltest du unbedingt die Bürsten beibehalten.
Ich sehe die Japanmatten mehr als Biomedium - nicht so sehr als mechanische Reinigung.
Dann lieber das Zeolith raus - dafür die Japaner rein und in deren Platz normale Filtermatten rein.
Schneiden lassen die sich schon - brauchst halt ne gute Schere.
Aufhärten würde ich mit Muschelkalk - den bekommst du im Baywa-Lagerhaus als Hühnerfutter (Muschelbruch oder wie immer es auch bezeichnet wird).
Ich hab auch 3 Säckchen mit Muschelkalk ganzjährig im Filter liegen, da ich viel Regenwasser im Teich verwende - da wird nur soviel von abgebaut wie benötigt wird - es gibt keine Überdosierung.

Dein Filter ist auf alle Fälle besser als die üblichen Schuhkartons der Nobelhersteller - von der Dimensionierung für deine Teichgröße mehr als ausreichend!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Herzlichen Dank,

ich werde es so machen, wie du geschrieben hast. Zunächst ist das Geld für einen Vorfilter nicht mehr übrig.

Wie sieht es mit Aktivkohle aus, zur chemischen Bindung von Schadstoffen? Wird im Aquarium sehr häufig verwendet.

Danke.


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Aktivkohle muss immer erneuert werden, die benötigte Menge ist auch sehr hoch.
Sollte man nur nach einem Medikamenteneinsatz einsetzen.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Keine Aktivkohle - klares Wasser bekommst du mit einem UVC-Klärer.
Bei 6000 Litern würde ein 18 Watt Gerät reichen (PL-Technik) - ich würde trotzdem zu einem Klärer mit TL-Röhren raten (kostet ca. 100 bis 150 €) mit 30 Watt. Auch an den Röhrennachkauf denken - diese Teile altern und müssen alle 1-2 Jahre getauscht werden. TL-Röhren haben einen guten Wirkungsgrad (besser als die üblichen PL-Röhren) - aber aufgepasst: bei T5 wirds wieder teuer - deshalb T8 (= normale 30 oder 55 Watt TL Röhre) nehmen wie es z.B. beim TMC-Klärer verwendet wird.
Damit hast du in 2 Wochen klares Wasser!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ok, keine Aktivkohle, leuchtet mir ein.

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es bei den UV-Lampen solche Unterschiede gibt? Hast du eine Link für einen guten UV-Klärer, bin nun überfordert. Die UV-Lampe am alten Filter mit 11 Watt ist zu klein, das ist das einzige was ich weiß.


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Normalerweise sollten 2Watt/m3 reichen, mehr ist bei kir auch nicht dran.
Die UVC braucht nur unterstützend eingesetzt werden, bis die anderen Pflanzen richtig wachsen.


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo an die Technikfreunde,

ich habe heute meinen neuen Filter installiert und gestartet. Ich bin mächtig stolz drauf. Ich habe ein paar Fotos angehängt, auf denen man die gesamte Anlage sieht. Das ist kein Vergleich zu dem Filter vorher, viermal so groß. Hat aber auch eine Menge Geld gekostet. Nun habe ich 2 bis 4 Wochen Geduld und dann möchte ich bis auf den Grund gucken können und endlich die Koi schwimmen sehen.

Kann ich die UVC-Lampe so im Freien stehen lassen oder sollte ich sie abdecken. Laut Anweisung ist sie wetterfest.

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Den Vorfilter muss ich im Moment jeden Tag ein wenig säubern. Ich staune, dass die Kaulquappen unbeschadet durch die UV-Lampe kommen. Ich kann sie vom Sieb nehmen und in den Teich zurücksetzen.

Übrigens habe ich auch Starterbakterien in den Filter gesetzt und zwei Stunden einwirken lassen, bevor ich den Filter startete.

Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Nori (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,
sieht sehr gut aus - gut dass du dich für den TMC entschieden hast.
Allerdings solltest du nach der "Filterimpfung" mit Starterbakterien die UVC-Lampe ein paar Tage nicht einschalten.
Du kannst sie etwas geschützt aufstellen - nötig ist das nicht.
Was ich auf alle Fälle noch machen würde:
Hol dir bei Rossmann so ein Wäschenetz-Set und stülp das große Netz über deine Pumpe. Damit gelangen keine Kaulquappen und vor allem keine __ Molche in die Pumpe.Ich hab mein Netz seit Anfang April erst 2 mal gereinigt - ist also nicht so ein großer Aufwand. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir in ein paar Wochen meine Erfahrungen mit dem NG-Ansaugfilter mitteilen - hab ihn schon hier liegen, komm aber erst am 15. an den Teich zum Einbauen.

Ob die Positionierung der Matten so richtig ist bzw. ob man noch Kleinigkeiten ändern sollte wird die Zeit zeigen - lass es erst mal so laufen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael 
Ich würde die erste Filterkammer so aufbauen, wie die zweite .Ist das dein Zeolith in dem Sack vor der Verbindung zur zweiten Kammer? ,wenn der sich etwas senkt, strömmen dir deine Bio Bälle alle in die zweite Kammer, das könntest du verhindern wenn du es anders aufbaust.

Mit den Rohren must du auch aufpassen, den HT(hellgraues) kann man eigentlich auf Dauer nicht Dicht verkleben, besser du klebst ein Stück PVC Rohr in die Verbindungen am Filter dann kannst du das Rohr aufstecken.

Wenn du nächste Jahr umbaust, schau das du den Filter einen halben Meter eingräbst dann ist die Pumpenleistung höher ,werf dann die hälfte deiner Matten raus und fülle deine Kammern mit Helix.
Ansonst  
was für einen Flow hast du und wieviel Watt hat dein TMC 
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Nori (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Laut Profil:
Ne 5500-er Oase und der TMC hat 30 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

@ Nori
Na klar, das Profil 
Danke Nori

bei 1,10 und 30 Watt wirst du warscheinlich am Wochenende deinen Boden sehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen. Das die Biobälle mir fast durchschwimmen, habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Ich werde vor den Durchlauf noch eine Matte stellen.

Und dann: übe ich mich in Geduld...

Ich werde wieder berichten.


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael,

da hast du ja ganz schön aufgerüstet  find ich klasse

du wirst bald glasklares Wasser haben, und nächstes Jahr wird dein UV-Brenner  nur noch im Frühjahr für ein paar Wochen laufen müssen.


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Das wäre ja toll. Das war auch mein Ziel.

Und nächstes Jahr will und muss ich den Teich vergrößern, also tiefer und steiler graben. Ich hoffe (meine groben Berechnungen und Ziele), dass ich es dann auf etwa 13 bis 15 Tausend Liter schaffen werde.

Ich habe gerade noch mal eine Matte vor den Durchlauf gestellt und die UVC-Lampe ausgeschaltet...



Wenn der Teich klar ist, werde ich mal Fotos machen. Sozusagen zur Erfolgskontrolle. Im Moment ist er optisch nicht vorzeigbar, also das Wasser.


----------



## Nori (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Deine Filteranlage ist jedenfalls für die 15000 Liter gerüstet - wie gesagt vielleicht noch etwas Feintuning bzgl. Matten und Biomedien - aber ansonsten reicht das bei normalem Besatz aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael,
toll aufgebaut.
Das sollte erst mal gut reichen um die Wasserwerte in den Griff zu bekommen.
Lass die UVC ruhig erst mal laufen, die paar Filter Bakterien im freien Wasser machen bei dir erst mal keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael,
auch ich finde Deinen Filter gut gelungen . 
Darf ich noch ein paar Anmerkungen machen?
Ich habe keinen NG-Ansaugfilter wie Nori, sondern solche Teile selber gebaut aus Laubgitter für Dachrinnen und Kabelbindern (ich denke im Profil von mir sind Bilder). Das hält im dritten Jahr. Das gleiche Material ist bei mir im Filter als Medienauflage (es läßt sich gerade biegen !), und am Auslauf installiert (damit das __ Hel-X nicht "abhaut"). Ich muss die Teile aus dem Filter-Zulauf im Teich allerdings in "Hochzeiten" alle zwei Wochen herausnehmen und reinigen (Spritzbrause über Komposthaufen). Geht das bei Deiner Pumpe im Teich gut? Anderenfalls brauchst Du da eine etwas größere Version.
Ich bin nicht auf die Kunstoff-Armierungsmatten (gibt's auch im Baumarkt) umgeschwenkt. Diese sind mit Sicherheit weniger "verrottungsfest", aber viel billiger pro m².
Aktuell hast Du ja grünes Wasser (gehabt?), so dass die Fadenalgen Dir erst noch bevorstehen .
Der Durchfluss durch Deinen Filter erscheint mir recht klein, wenn ich das Foto vom Wasser am Auslauf sehe. Da der Filter selber wenig Durchfluss-Widerstand bietet. wie ist die Zuleitung zum SiFi aufgebaut? Gibt es da Engstellen wie eine nicht abgeschnittene Kabeltülle?


----------



## Nori (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

@ Rolf:
Der NG Vorfilter ist schon ein anderes Material (engere Maschen, andere Maschenform) als die Kunststoff-Armierungsgitter.
Außerdem ist es ein Rohr und keine gebogenen Matte - wenn man sich die Fittinge mit anschaut ( die schon bei 10,- bis 15 € liegen), dann ist der Preis von knapp 30 € nicht übertrieben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe den Filter nun die Nacht durchlaufen lassen, wie auch den alten. Heute früh habe ich gleich erstmal kontrolliert. Es war schon ganz schön viel Dreck im Vorfilter und auch ein bisschen an der ersten Japanmatte.

Mit dem Durchfluss bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das in den Teich zurückströmende Wasser erscheint wenig, liegt aber vielleicht auch an dem DN 90 Rohr. Es ist in dem Teich eine gute Strömung im Kreis entstanden.

Die Schlauchtüllen habe ich überall auf die Größe 1/1/2 " abgeschnitten. Die Schlauchlänge habe ich auch möglichst kurz gehalten.

Den Rest wird die Erfahrung zeigen müssen, denke ich. Ich habe im Moment noch grünes Wasser aber in den letzten vier Jahren nie Fadenalgen gehabt.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Perby (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

da ich in den Filterkammer viele Schwebteilchen erkennen kann, ist dies ein Zeichen dafür, dass ich die Matten und anderen Filtermedien dichter packen muss oder einfach nur Geduld haben muss, bis der Filter eingefahren ist?


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Geduld " Langer" Geduld
wenn sich ein Biofilm auf dem Sieb bildet holt das nochmal die kleineren Teile raus.
Was hast du für ein Sieb in der Kiste?
Spaltsieb ? Siebgewebe? Wieviel My ?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Da ist ein Spaltsieb drauf. Die Größe weiß ich nicht genau, ich glaube 200 My. Ist ein CS II.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Soweit ich weis, muß man darauf achten, es richtig rum reinzumachen. "PRÜFEN"

Die Algen sind vielleicht beim esten mal hin aber verklumpen ja nicht beim ersten mal bestrahlen ,muß wohl öffter passieren,  so das es dein Sieb abfangen kann. 

Dein Filter ist dazu da , Nitrit in Nitrat umzuwandlen und nicht deine Algen raus zu filtern.
Die verschwinden wenn deine Pflanzen die Nährstoffe wegzehren.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael,
Deine Filterinstallation sollte schon für Verbesserung der Wasserqualität sorgen. Ich bin im ersten Jahr gleich auf __ Hel-X (weiß) ohne Starterbakterien gegangen - dennoch war das Wasser recht schnell klar. Das Hel-X hat Monate gebraucht, bis es vernünftig besiedelt war. Der Siebfilter damals hat wirklich nur "Grobzeug" ausgefiltert, also sei nicht zu sehr enttäuscht. Die 5500er Pumpe mit 1,5"-Anschluss sollte in ihrem Durchfluss eigentlich nicht behindert sein (meine 10000er arbeitet schließlich auf einen 50er Schlauch durch eine "fette" PVC-Tülle).
Daher ist Patricks Tipp wohl vermutlich der entscheidende. Pflanzen spielen eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Perby (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

aber wie läuft das in einem reinen Koiteich, der keine Pflanzen beinhaltet. Da gibt es auch nur den Filter mit den unterschiedlichen Filtermedien?

Meine Wasserqualität hat sich nach einer Woche Filterlaufzeit kein Stück gebessert, obwohl der Siebfilter täglich zu reinigen ist und er Strumpf am Rücklauf zum Teich ebenfalls täglich gewechselt wird.:?


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Immer Cool bleiben :smoki
Warte mal noch 3-4 Tage ,wenn deine UVC funktioniert,wird das schon 
Zu den Pflanzen, was meinst du, warum bei den Koifuzzies, andauernt die wörter Pflanzenfilter, bewachsener Bodenfilter usw.fallen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Die UVC funktioniert. Die Schlauchtüllen und Blindstopfen sind ja transparent und wenn es dunkel ist, kann man die UV-Lampe leuchten sehen. Habe ich spät abends extra nachgeschaut. Das war mein erster Verdacht: UVC defekt.

Hoffentlich ist es nur meine Ungeduld...


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Bei mir war die Suppe, damals extrem Grün und die UVC hatte richtig was zu tun ,das dauerte ganze 14 Tage bis etwas passierte ,dann ging es eigentlich sehr schnell,20-50-100-150cm vier Tage und das grün war weg
Ich dachte auch ich hätte etwas stärker kaufen sollen,aber 30 W reichen völlig aus wenn man sie rechtzeitig einschaltet.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Na, dann kann ich ja noch hoffen. 
Habe heute schon zweimal das Sieb kräftig säubern müssen. Ist beide Male zugesetzt gewesen, dass es über den Überlauf weiterlief. Ganz plötzlich heute viel mehr Dreck als die Tage zuvor. Ich bin erstaunt.


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Das spricht dafür, dass die UVC die Schwebealgen zu größeren Partikeln verklumpt.
Es wird wohl erstmal einiges rauszuholen sein, danach wird es deutlich weniger.


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Sag mal wo hast du diesen Siebfilter her und was hat er gekostet.
Oder kann mir sonst einer sagen wo ich so einen Siebfilter günstig bekomme.

Gruß . Markus


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Markus:
Man muss unterscheiden zwischen einem Siebfilter und einem Spaltfilter.
Den Siebfilter kannst für ca.20 € kaufen und dir ein Gehäuse mit den nötigen Anschlüssen bauen (da liegst du bei ca. bei 50,- bis 90,- €) oder du willst einen Spaltfilter wie den Compactsieve - da kostet das Sieb schon ca. 100,- € - der Rest ist für das  Gehäuse (nicht zu vergleichen mit den Bastel-Lösungen) - wenn du was Vernünftiges willst kostet das ca. 200 € egal ob Compactsieve oder Bofitec.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Möchte so ein Sieb als Vorfilter , da ich es leid bin immer die erste Kammer mit den Bürsten so oft zu reinigen.

Gruß 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Perby (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

ich habe das Spaltsieb auch als Vorfilter eingesetzt, da mir hier davon abgeraten wurde, in der ersten Kammer Bürsten zu verwenden. Bisher bin ich mit der Funktionsweise sehr zufrieden. Ich habe den Spaltsiebfilter (Compact Sieve II) in der Bucht bei einem Händler gekauft, der mir hier empfohlen wurde. Es hat glaube ich etwas über 200,- Euro gekostet.


----------



## Perby (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Er hat mich 199,- Euro inklusive Versand gekostet.


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ja der sieht gut aus!,,
Werde mal schauen ob ich die Genehmigung meiner Frau bekomme ;-)
Aber noch nee kleine frage was mach ich dann in der ersten Kammer rein ,habe ein 3 Kammer System (Eigenbau ) 1 Kammer mit Bürsten 2 mit Japanmatte und die 3 mit Laverstein in Säcken . Oder sollte ich was ganz anderes verwenden ?
Bin noch recht neu hier und habe erst seit 1 Jahr mein Teich und möchte nächstes Jahr noch etwas vergrößern da ich wohl Teichsüchtig geworden bin ;-)
Nee da ich jetzt viel hier gelesen habe und habe wohl doch einige Fehler gemacht die ich dann beseitigen möchte ,und dann kann ich ihn auch gleich größer machen.

Gruß . Markus



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

@ Markus
Na Hallo, was bis du den für ein Waschlappen



> Werde mal schauen ob ich die Genehmigung meiner Frau bekomme ;-)



Genehmigung von der Frau ,ist ja der Hammer 

Wir sprechen hier nicht von der Frau ,sondern von der Regierung oder vom Finanzminister

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Naja kommt aber auf's selbe raus oder ? ;-)

Gruß 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Teich 





Leider noch viele Fehler da ich erst gebaut habe und dann erst gelesen habe !

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Eigentlich schon,hört sich aber besser an 


> Leider noch viele Fehler da ich erst gebaut habe und dann erst gelesen habe !


Da bist du nicht der erste,aber immerhin gelesen hört sich schon mal gut an
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

hier mal mein Siebfilter in Aktion. In der ersten Woche konnte ich täglich ein wenig Schmutz vom Sieb wischen. Aber nun, seit zwei Tagen, ist er täglich verstopft, so dass der Überlauf in Aktion tritt. Es tut sich also was.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Nori 
 
du hast doch auch so ein Teil, ( CSII ) ist es normal das da soviel Wasser steht ,in meinem Siebfilter kommt so gut wie nichts unten an und Perby`s Filter läuft auch so oft über ist ja auch nicht normal, oder ???
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,
ich hab eben schon in dem anderen Beitrag dazu geschrieben - so hab ich das noch nicht gesehen, außer man legt ne Matte unters Sieb und die setzt sich mit der Zeit zu und blockiert den Ablauf - dann hat man einen ähnlichen Effekt.
Bei meiner Anlage steht da Unten so gut wie kein Wasser - selbst wenn ich einige Tage nicht reinigen würde, dann bildet sich im unteren Bereich die Ablagerung, aber das Wasser läuft sauber ab.
Ich hab schon ein paar Vermutungen angeschnitten - vielleicht trifft davon was zu?!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Vielleicht sollte der CS, 10cm höher und von oben in die erste Kammer laufen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Mensch da sind ja die Bilder  - ganz vergessen.
Natürlich steht der CS zu tief! Das ist das Niveau des halb gefüllten Rohres.
Die 10 cm würden bestimmt schon helfen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

das ist doch ein guter Hinweis. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das Sieb höher stellen kann. Dafür muss ich aber einen Winkel nach unten machen und dadurch wird der Abstand zwischen Sieb und Hauptfilter größer und soviel Stellfläche habe ich auch nicht.

Von oben einlaufen lassen, hatte ich auch anfangs überlegt, aber wenn ich dann den Hauptfilter reinigen möchte, wäre der Aufwand größer, da ich den Deckel nicht einfach abnehmen könnte.


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Notfalls nimmst halt 2 Winkel - da vergrößert sich der Abstand auch nicht besonders.
Aber das wird dann bestimmt besser.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich habe eben mal das Sieb herausgenommen und geschaut, wie hoch der Wasserspiegel steht. Und er ist bei weitem nicht an dem oberen Abfluß. Es fließt perfekt durch den untern Ablauf weg.
Vielleicht ist das Sieb tatsächlich immer nur so schnell zugesetzt. Ich habe, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, eine Dreckspur auf dem Sieb und unten im stauenden Wasser doppelt so viel Schnodder liegen und dann läuft es in dem oberen Ablauf.

Schon komisch. 

Höher stellen, lässt sich wohl machen. Ich habe mir die Rohre angeschaut. Aber selbst wenn ich immer einen Rückstau hätte, so muss doch alles ankommende Wasser über das Sieb laufen. Das ist doch das was ich will.

Und je höher ich das Sieb stelle, um so weniger leistet die Pumpe.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo
Kann man beim CS das Sieb verkehrtrum reinmachen ??? Darauf sollte ja auch geachtet werden
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Das Sieb ist ja nach unten gebogen und hat auch einen unteren Pfeil zur Markierung, was unten ist.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Keine Ahnung

ich habbe gar keine Spaltsieb (CS),
 hab das hier gelesen das manche das scheinbar hinbekommen, trotz Markierungen.

Ich habe ein V2A 200my Siebgewebe und da reicht es im moment alle 3-4 Tagen zu reinigen und bis es probleme gibt können bis 2 Wochen ins Land gehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich habe ja auch kein Problem mit dem Teil. Es reinigt ja sehr gut, wie man auf Foto 2 erkennt.

Es kamen nur Verbesserungsvorschläge bzgl. Aufbau. Aber ich glaube, ich lasse es erstmal so. Ich werde es weiter beobachten.

Vielleicht ist bald der grobe Dreck weg und vielleicht habe ich auch mal klares Wasser...


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

tolltolltolltollhöre ich da, sowas wie Geduld raus


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Naja, nützt ja nichts. Ich kann wohl nur abwarten.:smoki

Ich will endlich einen klaren Teich.:beten Bei den Fotos hier im Forum werde ich jedesmal ganz neidisch.

Ich muss doch die Foliengröße für den Teichumbau mit der Schnur ermitteln. Dazu muss ich bis zum Grund gucken können.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*



> Ich muss doch die Foliengröße für den Teichumbau mit der Schnur ermitteln. Dazu muss ich bis zum Grund gucken können


Warum ?
Nimm doch eine feine Metalkette ,die schwer genug ist das sie sich deinem Teichgrund anpast, könnte funktionieren

Wenn du umbaust, machst du doch sowie so ein neues Bodenprofil, wieso das alte dann ausmessen oder möchstest du die alte Folie benutzen?

vergiss den Neid der macht dich nur kaputt 
obwohl es mich auch stört wenn ich meinen Grund nicht sehe
Aber ich hab, wenigstens keine probleme mit dem ausmessen der Folie

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Es stimmt, dass Teichprofil wird neu gemacht. An einigen Stellen etwas breiter, so wie es der Garten hergibt. Insgesamt deutlich tiefer und auch einige Wände deutlich steiler.

Aber ich traue meinen Rechenkünsten nicht so sehr.  Lieber würde ich auf das jetzige Maß die Vergrößerung aufschlagen.

Und ich möchte die Folie vorher bestellen, bevor ich anfange zu buddeln. Die Fische sollen so kurz wie möglich im Planschbecken schwimmen.

Die Teichkette habe ich ausprobiert, klappt leider nicht. Die Kette rutscht einfach solange runter bis nichts mehr da ist. Man kann nicht abschätzen, ob die Kette leicht aufliegt oder ob es schon ein Knäuel am Boden gibt.


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Da hilft wohl nur tauchen und selber messen. 

Es macht keinen großen Sinn die neue Foliengröße jetzt schon im alten ausmessen zu wollen.
Während des Umbaus gibt es wieder anpassungen und dann passt es nicht mehr.

Wenn du ordentlich an Tiefe und Volumen ausbuddelst, werden die Fische auch gerne mal ein paar Tage länger im Pool bleiben.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ne , Ne, Ne so wird das nichts :dumm

Mach dir eine Liste mit dem was du brauchst, eine Skizze mit Maßen und nach der wird gebaut und auch die Folie bestellt,alles andere wird nicht so einfach klappen und macht nur Ärger. Du kannst gar nicht an alles denken und eine Sache vergessen macht doppelte Arbeit.
Wenn es skizziert und bemaßt ist, stellst du es hier rein zum darüber nachdenken



> Die Kette rutscht einfach solange runter bis nichts mehr da ist



Ha, Ha, das ist ja ein tiefer Teich, zwei meter Breit 15meter tief 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ja, am einfachsten ist es, erst zu buddeln und dann die Maße auszumessen und die Folie zu bestellen. Aber wo bekomme ich günstige Folie innerhalb von 2 bis 3 Tagen zu mir ins Haus ???

Mit einer Skizze und einem Plan werde ich nichts. Ich muss es ja an den Gegebenheiten festmachen, wie tief ich komme, wie steil ich die Wände schaffe usw.
Außerdem ist die Form zu berechnen sehr schwer, da der Teich oval und nierenförmig bleiben wird.


----------



## Joerg (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Nach einem Lieferant kannst du schon mal suchen.
Der braucht dann nur die passende Größe abzuschneiden und dir zu versenden.
Bei der geplanten Teichgröße ist das auch keine Sonderanfertigung.

Was hast du denn für eine Folie geplant?


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich möchte nochmal auf die Aufstellung zurückkommen.
Das ist doch keine Arbeit das Teil mal 10 cm anzuheben - wegen der paar cm mehr Förderhöhe wird die Pumpe ja nicht gleich in die Knie gehen.
Tatsache ist, dass normalerweise kein solcher Pegel im Gehäuse ist - und daß nach einem Tag der Überlauf benötigt wird ist auch nicht normal - auch wenn viel Schmodder gefördert wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

In die Knie gehen, wird die Pumpe nicht, aber dennoch wird die Leistung zurückgehen. Bin jetzt schon bei einem Meter Förderhöhe.

Gestern habe ich das Sieb runtergenommen und gesehen, dass der Wasserpegel nur zum unteren Ablauf reicht. Also war das Sieb dicht, ist meine Vermutung.


----------



## Perby (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Nach einem Lieferant kannst du schon mal suchen.
> Der braucht dann nur die passende Größe abzuschneiden und dir zu versenden.
> Bei der geplanten Teichgröße ist das auch keine Sonderanfertigung.
> 
> Was hast du denn für eine Folie geplant?



Ich habe eine einfache PVC-Folie mit einem Vlies in Überlegung. Maße werden etwa 10x12m. Aber via Internet dauert es locker eine Woche bis die Folie bei mir ist. Im Werk 2-3 Tage plus Versandzeit. Echt lange.


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Und deine 2 Module einige cm tiefer postieren geht auch nicht?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Nori 
bei uns sagt man,
 zwee Depp, ähn Gedanke
@Perby
Ich wollte gerade das selbe schreiben, setz die Kammern, 10 besser 20 cm tiefer und den Cs kannst du dann anpassen
Mit was reinigst du dein Sieb,nur mit der Hand oder auch mit einem Wasserstrahl?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Was macht eigentlich deine Bodense(e)h Aktion.......
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Bis gestern habe ich nur mit der Hand gereinigt, also einfach den Schmodder mit den Fingern abgewischt. Gestern abend einmal unterm scharfen Wasserstrahl von der Rückseite.

Wenn ich den Teich umbaue, werde ich die Filteranlage tiefer setzen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Wenn ich mein Sieb alle 2 Tage reinige reicht es ,das Sieb einfach mit einem leichten Strahl abzuspritzen nach 3-4 Tagen muß ich schon heftiger dran gehen (Biofilm).Merkst du einen unterschied nach dem reinigen mit Wasser?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ja, es ist ein Unterschied festzustellen. Das Sieb ist bis heute nicht "übergelaufen".

Ich werde es heute nochmal reinigen und eine Bürste verwenden. Optisch sieht es aber nicht sehr verstopft aus.


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Mein Sieb wird händisch vom Dreck befreit - ne Reinigung mit __ Wasserschlauch gibts bestenfalls mal alle 6-8 Wochen (wenn ich selbst am Teich bin - während des Jahres ist meine Mutter dafür zuständig).
Das ist auch das Reinigungsintervall für meine Filtertonne - da wird einfach mittels integrierter, bodenabsaugender Schmutzpumpe  der Behälter entleert und so der abgesetzte Schmodder entfernt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Nori


> alle 6-8 Wochen



Ist schon ein guter Wert ,wenn ich das bei meinem Besatz machen würde, lief das ganze in der 3 ten Woche über.:evil

Es hat alles keinen Zweck, ich muß unbedingt meinen Trommler weiterbauen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

So kritisch ist das bei mir nicht - wenn ich das Sieb vergesse, dann mach ich es halt erst beim nächsten Besuch sauber. Sämtliche Reinigungsarbeiten (Schmodder abpumpen, Sieb abwaschen und Wäschesäckchen über der Pumpe reinigen) sind mehr so vorbeugende Arbeiten, damit nicht irgendwas zu tun wäre wenn ich nicht da bin und meine Mutter damit keine Probleme hat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael
und wie siehts use Beate (war immer ein Spruch von meinem Kolegen)
Hast jetzt ein Bodensee(h) im Garten ???
Berichte mal wie läuft es.....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo,

im Moment geht es gut voran. Bodensicht habe ich im Tiefwasserbereich noch nicht. Ich messe gerade jeden Tag die Sichttiefe und führe Protokoll. Wenn es geschafft ist, werde ich ausführlich und dann auch mit Fotos berichten. Denn die Frage, wie lange es dauert, bis der Teich klar ist, wird häufig gestellt. 

Vorab schon einmal, die ersten 8 Tage tat sich nichts und dann geht es etwa täglich 10 cm tiefer.

Bis bald.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Dann hattest du, aber ordentlich was an Algen....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ja, scheint so zu sein. Was da an Schmodder auf dem Sieb liegt, ist unglaublich.

Ich habe aber auch parallel dazu, mehr Pflanzen in den Teich gebracht. Schilfähnliche Pflanzen, Schwimmpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael 

.....und wie siehts aus, immer noch am Algen scheppen.

Gruss Patick


----------



## Perby (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Patrick,

wenn ich mir den Schmodder des Siebfilters anschaue, war es anfangs einfach nur brauner Dreck und nun wo der Teich klarer wird, wird der Dreck grün.

Es geht mächtig voran. Ich werde demnächst ein neues Thema aufmachen, um genau zu berichten. Also tagebuchmäßig, damit mal ein Erfahrungsbericht vorhanden ist, wieviel Tage es dauert, bis der Teich klar ist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael,
ich weiss zwar, dass sich am CS was geändert hat in der letzten Zeit (Herstellerbedingt), aber in Anbetracht der Wasseransammlung im unteren Bereich (was ich wie gesagt bei meinem Sieb noch nie gesehen hab) - bist du sicher, dass das Sieb richtig herum eingelegt ist?
(bei meinem Sieb ist das Gummiprofil Oben und die abgerundeten Ecken sind Unten - das Sieb muss von Oben nach Unten sich "rauh" anfühlen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ja, das ist ja nochmal ein Hinweis. Ein Gummiprofil ist beidseits angebracht. Eins musste erst noch selbst aufgesteckt werden, damit man sich beim Herausnehmen nicht verletzt, nach Gebrauchsanweisung.

Den Fühltest habe ich nicht gemacht, hole ich morgen nach. 

Und ansonsten werde ich das Sieb einfach probehalber mal andersherum einlegen.

Ich berichte dann wieder.


----------



## Perby (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Ich habe heute morgen das Sieb genau betrachtet und gefühlt. Es ist in beiden Richtungen rauh.

Und heute morgen war kein Wasserstau vorhanden, da ich das Sieb gestern mit der Bürste gereinigt habe.

Und außerdem war mein Teich wirklich extrem verschmutzt und veralgt, so dass das Sieb enorm zu tun hatte.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Das versteh ich nicht - wurde das Sieb derart geändert?
Bei meinem Sieb ist es ähnlich einem Fell deutlich zu spüren, ob man mit oder gegen den "Strich" fährt mit der Hand.
Die Lamellen sind doch leicht gekrümmt - das Wasser muss gegen diese Krümmung laufen, die auf das Wasser wie kleine Weichen/Schaufeln wirken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Filtermedien soll ich einsetzen? Wie dicht soll ich sie packen?*

Hallo Michael 

Das Spaltsieb sollte sich anfühlen wie ein Metalsägeblatt ,nach einer Seite zwar wellig,aber nicht hakent ,nach der anderen Seite (vom Einlauf,  zum Ablauf hin) deutlich hakent. ( Fingernageltest)

Ruf doch mal beim Hersteller an ,ob die was geändert haben oder du eine Fehlproduktion hast, kann ja auch mal passieren ,vielleicht gibt es dann sogar ein neues Sieb?

Gruss Patrick


----------

